# Favourite album covers & artists?



## FrancescoFiligoi (Dec 4, 2013)

Being a graphic designer, I'm often amazed and inspired by watching some album artworks that make my brain spin  these are some of my favourites:

Travis Smith (who's made our logo too):












Dan Seagrave:











Par Olofsson:











Jon Zig:






Robert Venosa:






Ken Sarafin:






Cameron Gray:






Also interested in seeing some occult/dark stuff like this, any names?


----------



## kamello (Dec 4, 2013)

Esao Andrews:











Alex Pryle (Deadcrown Design):





David Maxim Micic:









Vartan Malakian:






might add some later, but those are a few artists that I like and know most of their work, I could name a bazillion cool album covers, but I don't even know some of the artists behind those works (Gojira and AAL covers come to mind...)


oh, Opeth's covers are great BTW


----------



## StevenC (Dec 4, 2013)

No album artwork discussion can be without...

Roger Dean:














Then my favourites at the moment: 

Barry Godber:





Duncan Storr:


----------



## DoomJazz (Dec 4, 2013)

The first is the artwork for Constellations by August Burns Red, and there's some deviantart right after it. I don't know why, and I don't really care, but this artwork resonates with me on such a weird level.


----------



## Drew (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Dec 4, 2013)

some pretty solid ones already, cheers guys


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Dec 4, 2013)

The Moody Blues 





Tool


----------



## feraledge (Dec 4, 2013)

Seth from septicflesh does killer work: 









Niklas from Dark Tranquillity is killing it too: 
Sample portfolio here: cabin fever media




The Turisas cover he did is awesome:


----------



## OceanMachine429 (Dec 4, 2013)

CKY - Carver City (Travis Smith)


----------



## JD27 (Dec 4, 2013)

I like to keep it old school.


----------



## Blasphemer (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't know who did it, but the Pallbearer album art:





Arik Roper:


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 5, 2013)

Dan Seagrave all day.


----------



## kodokunohatumei (Dec 5, 2013)

Blasphemer said:


> I don't know who did it, but the Pallbearer album art:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MY DUDE!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 5, 2013)

One of the greatest and most creative ever, IMO:





Love the details in this:





One of my favorites from 2013:










And inside the vinyl you see this:





One of the best ever:





Classic:





Another classic:





Skeletonwitch does some of my all time favorites:




















Another great from 2013:





Time to get kvlt:















Nachtmystium - "Worldfall"


----------



## JD27 (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Dec 5, 2013)

Blood Tempest you rule!


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 5, 2013)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Blood Tempest you rule!



Thanks man!  You rule for starting this thread!


----------



## thrsher (Dec 5, 2013)

dan seagrave
vincent locke
michael majewski
jon zig
paul booth


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Dec 6, 2013)

Some incredible ones from this year:


----------



## StevenC (Dec 6, 2013)

Some more Roger Dean:







I'm not usually a fan of album covers with the artist on the cover, but Roger Dean almost manages it.


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 7, 2013)

Some of my favorite covers.


----------



## zakattak192 (Dec 7, 2013)

Paolo Girardi:


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Dec 7, 2013)

zakattak192 said:


> Paolo Girardi:



Haha funny, this is my ex band's new album!


----------



## gunch (Dec 7, 2013)

Caitlin Hackett


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Dec 9, 2013)

wow amazing! Need to check out more of this artist


----------



## Pweaks (Dec 9, 2013)

Pink Floyd:









Vildhjarta:









Dream Theater:


----------



## gorthul (Dec 9, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> Some of my favorite covers.



What album/band is this? Which kind of music do they play?

Here are some covers I really like:

Ef - Ceremonies





The Great Old Ones - Al Azif





Wrathprayer - Sun Of Moloch





Atheist - Jupiter





The Odious - Joint Ventures


----------



## MoshJosh (Dec 9, 2013)

mattias adolfsson does some pretty cool stuff 
"Mattias Adolfsson Illustration"


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Dec 10, 2013)

Eliran Kantor rules a lot.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## vilk (Dec 11, 2013)

+1 for Roger Dean. Also for all the art nouveou stuff--I love that it has made a reemergence, and of all things in metal album art. 

I've always thought this was the coolest


----------



## mike90t09 (Dec 11, 2013)

These covers are just so sick. Hence my avatar lol 

Disfiguring the Goddess. Top: "Sleeper", Middle: "Deprive", Bottom: "Black Earth Child"

Toshihiro Egawa is the artist.


----------



## Poho (Dec 11, 2013)

Some of my favourites have already been covered! Here are some that I really like:


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 12, 2013)

Anyone else think that PWEAKS' covers (up there ^) got progressively worse?



gorthul said:


> What album/band is this? Which kind of music do they play?



It took so long to find out what I could



L'arc en ciel
Its not great.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Dec 13, 2013)

thanks for the awesome contributions folks


----------



## gorthul (Dec 13, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> Its not great.




Hmm well yeah, not bad at all but nothing that stirs my attention.
At least the cover artwork is great.^^


----------

